
How I stay organized and remember everything, with no stress - tempestn
https://www.tempestblog.com/2017/08/16/how-i-stay-organized-and-remember-everything-with-no-stress/
======
hommeboy
EverNote ad

~~~
tempestn
Actually it's not. Our blog doesn't get nearly enough traffic to be of
interest to sponsors! I can understand why you'd think that though; I'm always
suspicious of whether PR is involved when people mention products.

In this case though, I just wanted to get my system down in a blog post, so I
can refer people to it in the future rather than always repeating the same
stuff.

Besides, if I was going to push a product, it'd be one of ours! Looking to buy
a car? Search all the top sites at once with AutoTempest.com! :P

